# Ted got busted for bait'n deer?



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks like Ted got busted!

http://blogs.chron.com/celebritybuz...ustonchronicle/celebritybuzz+(Celebrity+Buzz)


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Come on Uncle Ted!!!!

Thats like Willy Wonka stealing his own everlasting gobstopper........


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I still love em!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

just another reason to hunt in texas, california is whack
keep droppin em uncle ted


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

If Ted uses C'mere deer, then the stuff must really work. LMAO:slimer:


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

*Feeding the deer*

I am ashamed of Ted, stooping so low as to bait deer. I know that he is more than capable to hammer down on animals so why did he think he had to feed deer like the many 'hunting skills' challenged deer shooters we have in Texas? Most people who buy a Texas hunting license have no clue how to hunt, they just are good farmers with big food plots/feeders and have the ability to hit an animal standing broadside from 50-75 yds. 
Whether you like it or not, the public sees the legal ability of feeding Bambi as a crutch and do you know what? They are correct!
I have hunted California near Shasta Mountain and it is great hunting, there is no reason to feed. I have hunted a lease in Bellville pre-AR and we didn't feed and we always got our buck. My best was a nice buck, 11 pt, 19 in, and it wasn't under a feeder. I now hunt on public land and there is no feeding and I get my buck and doe each year. 
There are many biologists that believe feeding leads to higher outbreaks of anthrax and other diseases because it concentrates the herd and in a lot of cases, artificially increases the size of the herd. 
Okay, I've ranted enough. If you don't like my opinion, bring it and explain why feeding is okay.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> I am ashamed of Ted, stooping so low as to bait deer. I know that he is more than capable to hammer down on animals so why did he think he had to feed deer like the many 'hunting skills' challenged deer shooters we have in Texas? Most people who buy a Texas hunting license have no clue how to hunt, they just are good farmers with big food plots/feeders and have the ability to hit an animal standing broadside from 50-75 yds.
> Whether you like it or not, the public sees the legal ability of feeding Bambi as a crutch and do you know what? They are correct!
> I have hunted California near Shasta Mountain and it is great hunting, there is no reason to feed. I have hunted a lease in Bellville pre-AR and we didn't feed and we always got our buck. My best was a nice buck, 11 pt, 19 in, and it wasn't under a feeder. I now hunt on public land and there is no feeding and I get my buck and doe each year.
> There are many biologists that believe feeding leads to higher outbreaks of anthrax and other diseases because it concentrates the herd and in a lot of cases, artificially increases the size of the herd.
> Okay, I've ranted enough. If you don't like my opinion, bring it and explain why feeding is okay.


I'm popping popcorn. Who wants some?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> I am ashamed of Ted, stooping so low as to bait deer. I know that he is more than capable to hammer down on animals so why did he think he had to feed deer like the many 'hunting skills' challenged deer shooters we have in Texas? Most people who buy a Texas hunting license have no clue how to hunt, they just are good farmers with big food plots/feeders and have the ability to hit an animal standing broadside from 50-75 yds.
> Whether you like it or not, the public sees the legal ability of feeding Bambi as a crutch and do you know what? They are correct!
> I have hunted California near Shasta Mountain and it is great hunting, there is no reason to feed. I have hunted a lease in Bellville pre-AR and we didn't feed and we always got our buck. My best was a nice buck, 11 pt, 19 in, and it wasn't under a feeder. I now hunt on public land and there is no feeding and I get my buck and doe each year.
> There are many biologists that believe feeding leads to higher outbreaks of anthrax and other diseases because it concentrates the herd and in a lot of cases, artificially increases the size of the herd.
> Okay, I've ranted enough. If you don't like my opinion, bring it and explain why feeding is okay.


You, are a mans man!!! A true killer!! I bet you don't even wear that camo stuff either, and ya use a bow and arrow or a flint lock. Duck hunt with out dekes or calls... Teach us how to be true sportsman!!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

It's long over due for the big quake to hit and have California roll off into the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

John Galt said:


> I'm popping popcorn. Who wants some?


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

workn2huntnfish said:


> I am ashamed of Ted, stooping so low as to bait deer. I know that he is more than capable to hammer down on animals so why did he think he had to feed deer like the many 'hunting skills' challenged deer shooters we have in Texas? Most people who buy a Texas hunting license have no clue how to hunt, they just are good farmers with big food plots/feeders and have the ability to hit an animal standing broadside from 50-75 yds.
> Whether you like it or not, the public sees the legal ability of feeding Bambi as a crutch and do you know what? They are correct!
> I have hunted California near Shasta Mountain and it is great hunting, there is no reason to feed. I have hunted a lease in Bellville pre-AR and we didn't feed and we always got our buck. My best was a nice buck, 11 pt, 19 in, and it wasn't under a feeder. I now hunt on public land and there is no feeding and I get my buck and doe each year.
> There are many biologists that believe feeding leads to higher outbreaks of anthrax and other diseases because it concentrates the herd and in a lot of cases, artificially increases the size of the herd.
> Okay, I've ranted enough. If you don't like my opinion, bring it and explain why feeding is okay.












If it's legal here in Texas, we're going to use it.. if it's not legal, we won't do it !! (with the exception of a few outlaw hunters.. they eventually get caught)


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I am ashamed of myself, instead of a AA chapter I am going to start a FA chapter. Feeder Annomous chapter. Just think, all these years I have had feeders and food plots and if I was a really good hunter I would not have needed any of it. I am so addicted.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> I am ashamed of Ted, stooping so low as to bait deer. I know that he is more than capable to hammer down on animals so why did he think he had to feed deer like the many 'hunting skills' challenged deer shooters we have in Texas? Most people who buy a Texas hunting license have no clue how to hunt, they just are good farmers with big food plots/feeders and have the ability to hit an animal standing broadside from 50-75 yds.
> Whether you like it or not, the public sees the legal ability of feeding Bambi as a crutch and do you know what? They are correct!
> I have hunted California near Shasta Mountain and it is great hunting, there is no reason to feed. I have hunted a lease in Bellville pre-AR and we didn't feed and we always got our buck. My best was a nice buck, 11 pt, 19 in, and it wasn't under a feeder. I now hunt on public land and there is no feeding and I get my buck and doe each year.
> There are many biologists that believe feeding leads to higher outbreaks of anthrax and other diseases because it concentrates the herd and in a lot of cases, artificially increases the size of the herd.
> Okay, I've ranted enough. If you don't like my opinion, bring it and explain why feeding is okay.


 Wow- You are truley amazing? Can all us dum no huntin Texans that can't hold a candle to the real hunters in all the other states join your fanclub? Where do we go to sign up and learn all your secrets? Wow-You are the deer huntin Guru! Please give us tips and knowledge oh great hunting one!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

It's insane to call C'Mere Deer a "bait" It's NOT a feed. Deer can't live on it, they would die from a diet of it.

*
California Hunting Regulations*

257.5. Prohibition Against Taking Resident Game Birds and Mammals by the Aid of Bait.

Except as otherwise provided in these regulations or in the Fish and Game Code, resident game birds and mammals may not be taken within 400 yards of any baited area.

(a) Definition of Baited Area. As used in this regulation, "baited area" shall mean any area where shelled, shucked or unshucked corn, wheat or other grains, salt, or other feed whatsoever capable of luring, attracting, or enticing such birds or mammals is directly or indirectly placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered, and such area shall remain a baited area for ten days following complete removal of all such corn, wheat or other grains, salt, or other feed.

http://www.fgc.ca.gov/regulations/current/mammalregs.asp#257_5


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

uncle ted for president!!! pass the popcorn please !!!!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> explain why feeding is okay.


The State of Texas has the best team of whitetail biologists in the world. Their long term research has shown it to be prudent and beneficial to allow baiting for deer in Texas. Thus *it is the law here*.

The law doesn't require you to hunt with bait if you don't want to. You are allowed to hunt any way that is legal here in the state. Just make sure you are legal, and don't rag on other people who are following the law.

This would be a good time for everyone to join the Hunt Fair Chase movement as we are far too small a fraternity to be battling each other.



> If a hunting method is legal in another state, but not in your state, crying foul won't help the bigger picture. If a way of hunting is under attack in another state, your way is under attack, even if you do not agree with or practice this method.
> 
> http://www.huntfairchase.com/index.php/fuseaction/ethics.now


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

I quit hunting deer in my 20's. Its much more enjoyable to kick back with a cool one watching a movie on my iPod waiting for a deer or piggy to come to my feeder. Do I consider it hunting? No, but it sure is an enjoyable past time and I feel fortunate to live in a state that allows it.


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm not a fan but the dude seems willing to own up to it:


To my Fellow Outdoorsmen.... You may have read the news that I pled no contest to two misdemeanor game violations. I should have been better informed, more aware and I take full responsibility. The honorable hunting lifestyle is my deepest passion. 
-Ted Nugent


From his website.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Shame on Uncle Ted.........the report I heard this morning also said the deer was a young immature buck.......did not think Uncle Ted would ever draw down on a juvi...now if we could just get a group of the best greenhead biologist in the country to find it prudent to put down some protein for our avian friends.... the way I shot sporting clays last Sunday I must fall in that " hunting skills challenged " category...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Marysville, there a city you don't heat of very often. Grew up near there on Beale AFB, beautiful part of the country once you start to head a little east.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

One of the farms we hunt on had RealTree come out and film a deer bow hunt before gun deer season. They set up several 2 man stands for the hunter and cameramen. They also set out a salt block to get the deer to come in regularly so as to make a good video for their show. The bad part is hunting over a salt block is illegal in Iowa. Their rational was people don't want to watch a show where no animal is taken. The hunter was not Michael Waddell or Bill Jordan. It seems to be commonplace for the haves and wrong for us have-nots.
Then again, when in Rome.......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> feeding Bambi as a crutch and do you know what? They are correct!
> I have hunted California near Shasta Mountain and it is great hunting, there is no reason to feed. I have hunted a lease in Bellville pre-AR and we didn't feed and we always got our buck. My best was a nice buck, 11 pt, 19 in, and it wasn't under a feeder. I now hunt on public land and there is no feeding and I get my buck and doe each year.
> There are many biologists that believe feeding leads to higher outbreaks of anthrax and other diseases because it concentrates the herd and in a lot of cases, artificially increases the size of the herd.
> Okay, I've ranted enough. If you don't like my opinion, bring it and explain why feeding is okay.


 You don't plan on staying around here long do ya?

If you have any video of yourself in a loin cloth covered in mosquitoes hunting with a spear would you send them to Bucksnort please?

Geeze...I thought me and the Pale Guy had gotten rid of all the Super Hunters...we were so tired of feeling inadequate don't ya know. 

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

PS...does anyone know what trolls eat these days? 

TH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> I am ashamed of Ted, stooping so low as to bait deer. I know that he is more than capable to hammer down on animals so why did he think he had to feed deer like the many 'hunting skills' challenged deer shooters we have in Texas? Most people who buy a Texas hunting license have no clue how to hunt, they just are good farmers with big food plots/feeders and have the ability to hit an animal standing broadside from 50-75 yds.
> Whether you like it or not, the public sees the legal ability of feeding Bambi as a crutch and do you know what? They are correct!
> I have hunted California near Shasta Mountain and it is great hunting, there is no reason to feed. I have hunted a lease in Bellville pre-AR and we didn't feed and we always got our buck. My best was a nice buck, 11 pt, 19 in, and it wasn't under a feeder. I now hunt on public land and there is no feeding and I get my buck and doe each year.
> There are many biologists that believe feeding leads to higher outbreaks of anthrax and other diseases because it concentrates the herd and in a lot of cases, artificially increases the size of the herd.
> Okay, I've ranted enough. If you don't like my opinion, bring it and explain why feeding is okay.


You must be a closet californian.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> You don't plan on staying around here long do ya?
> 
> If you have any video of yourself in a loin cloth covered in mosquitoes hunting with a spear would you send them to Bucksnort please?
> 
> ...


Snort has a loin cloth fetish???


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Snort has a loin cloth fetish???


Yea Blake...I thought that was known? Oh man, my bad.



TH


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, I kinda like a loin cloth and spear. But, shouldn't we try to keep this about how great C'mere Deer is like it was originally intended?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a Spartan Spear used by the Greek warriors in their fights against the Islamic invaders from Persia (now Iran).

Probably would get you a ticket in California.....unless two nude guys were holding it, or one or more illegal aliens.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

workn2huntnfish said:


> I am ashamed of Ted, stooping so low as to bait deer. I know that he is more than capable to hammer down on animals so why did he think he had to feed deer like the many 'hunting skills' challenged deer shooters we have in Texas? Most people who buy a Texas hunting license have no clue how to hunt, they just are good farmers with big food plots/feeders and have the ability to hit an animal standing broadside from 50-75 yds.
> Whether you like it or not, the public sees the legal ability of feeding Bambi as a crutch and do you know what? They are correct!
> I have hunted California near Shasta Mountain and it is great hunting, there is no reason to feed. I have hunted a lease in Bellville pre-AR and we didn't feed and we always got our buck. My best was a nice buck, 11 pt, 19 in, and it wasn't under a feeder. I now hunt on public land and there is no feeding and I get my buck and doe each year.
> There are many biologists that believe feeding leads to higher outbreaks of anthrax and other diseases because it concentrates the herd and in a lot of cases, artificially increases the size of the herd.
> Okay, I've ranted enough. If you don't like my opinion, bring it and explain why feeding is okay.


Well boys. Looks like we got us a regular Kommiefornia PETA member telling us he what he thinks of us and Texas.

:an4:


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Feeders are a great way to control the doe population and keep Texas' herd in check. Maybe some of these other states should take notice. Besides if I've never killed a buck out from under a feeder and if i couldnt hunt with feeders i'd be sittin in a big ol white oak. Thats mama nature's all natural feeder. I guess that wouldnt be hunting either. Give me a break and go back to california.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Hey, pass me some of that popcorn, please............

Don't care what anyone says about him Ted is a real man!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> PS...does anyone know what trolls eat these days?
> 
> TH


Yep, but I can't tell you just yet.

As for Ted, he took full responsibility. He fouled up and he knows it. I don't think for one second, he intentionally broke any laws.

As for the California PETA boy who is the greatest all natural hunter, you sir are an idiot. Have you no idea what would happen to the population of deer in the great state of Texas if we couldn't take as many as we do under the sweet goodness corn feeder? (Corn....popcorn...I get it!)

Well on that note, to all Texas feeder hunters, have a nice day. To the PETA cali slackjaw, have a beer. Relax you mighty hunter you.:wink:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> PS...does anyone know what trolls eat these days?
> 
> TH


Well I promise you it is not ogers. So you're safe


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Wellllll now......there sure is some hating gonin on in hear......As for the slacker and feeder prob....****......If you dont like to hunt under a feeder then dont.....but dont come on here and start talkin smack if someone else is doing it legally.....


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

24Buds said:


> Yep, but I can't tell you just yet.
> 
> As for Ted, he took full responsibility. He fouled up and he knows it. I don't think for one second, he intentionally broke any laws.
> 
> ...


There were a number of illiterate and uninformed comments on this thread but this guy takes the cake. Mikey, I never said I like California, actually I hate the place and the liberals that ruin the place. The state is beautiful but full of fruits and nuts. I respect Ted for what he stands for and that is why I hated to hear about what he did. Funny that some of you thought you were taking shots at me but you basically described the way Ted hunts (though I don't know about the loin cloth). And, I don't believe government should tell us how we can do a lot of things, especially hunting. But, realistically, don't call yourself a hunter if all you can do is grow crops and shoot a broadside deer on a deer farm. You are a farmer, not a hunter. 
Mikey, didn't your momma ever tell you to not call someone names while hiding behind a key board. You are soooooo brave. LOL.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

People from Cali!!! I don't think so...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> But, realistically, don't call yourself a hunter if all you can do is grow crops and shoot a broadside deer on a deer farm. You are a farmer, not a hunter.


Would love to hear your definition of a hunter.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

What about feeders *and high fences*? Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

ACbob said:


> What about feeders *and high fences*? Sorry, couldn't resist!


Amen, brother!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Cmere Deer has been known to the State of California to cause Cancer........


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> I am ashamed of Ted, stooping so low as to bait deer. I know that he is more than capable to hammer down on animals so why did he think he had to feed deer like the many 'hunting skills' challenged deer shooters we have in Texas? Most people who buy a Texas hunting license have no clue how to hunt, they just are good farmers with big food plots/feeders and have the ability to hit an animal standing broadside from 50-75 yds.
> Whether you like it or not, the public sees the legal ability of feeding Bambi as a crutch and do you know what? They are correct!
> I have hunted California near Shasta Mountain and it is great hunting, there is no reason to feed. I have hunted a lease in Bellville pre-AR and we didn't feed and we always got our buck. My best was a nice buck, 11 pt, 19 in, and it wasn't under a feeder. I now hunt on public land and there is no feeding and I get my buck and doe each year.
> There are many biologists that believe feeding leads to higher outbreaks of anthrax and other diseases because it concentrates the herd and in a lot of cases, artificially increases the size of the herd.
> Okay, I've ranted enough. If you don't like my opinion, bring it and explain why feeding is okay.


As a land owner the last thing I need is you stalking around with a loaded weapon. Case closed.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> People from Cali!!! I don't think so...


You should be banned for posting this! MODERATORS!!!!!!


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> As a land owner the last thing I need is you stalking around with a loaded weapon. Case closed.


Hey, it's your land, you do with it whatever you want. But, where did I say that I 'stalked' around. You may be right but don't assume. You know what they say about people who ASSume, right?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Hey, it's your land, you do with it whatever you want. But, where did I say that I 'stalked' around. You may be right but don't assume. You know what they say about people who ASSume, right?


Your not the only one that learned to hunt stalking. If anything that you have posted is true then you are stalking. As far as being an a s s, funny but it's not the first time that I have heard that. I don't knock anyone for taking game by legal means. To me, that would be the definition of an a s s. :wink:


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Evedently instead of being high on nature he was high on C'Mere Deer! (Insert akward drum roll) haha.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

workn2huntnfish,

You are of course entitled to your opinion and I 100% disagree with it. The truth is that feeders and food plots improve the overall health of the area deer heard. Texas (and other parts of the country) are running out of land pretty quick. If deer arent managed by means of feeders and food plots, deer will literally be starving to death and diseases will be a whole lot worse. I respect any one who does the "spot and stalk" hunting but dont ever criticize me for doing it my way which is completely legal. Your closed minded attitude towards this will get you no where. 

Oh and Uncle Ted is still my hero!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

workn2huntnfish said:


> There were a number of illiterate and uninformed comments on this thread but this guy takes the cake. Mikey, I never said I like California, actually I hate the place and the liberals that ruin the place. The state is beautiful but full of fruits and nuts. I respect Ted for what he stands for and that is why I hated to hear about what he did. Funny that some of you thought you were taking shots at me but you basically described the way Ted hunts (though I don't know about the loin cloth). And, I don't believe government should tell us how we can do a lot of things, especially hunting. But, realistically, don't call yourself a hunter if all you can do is grow crops and shoot a broadside deer on a deer farm. You are a farmer, not a hunter.
> Mikey, didn't your momma ever tell you to not call someone names while hiding behind a key board. You are soooooo brave. LOL.


Oh relax. I am not trying to pick a fist fight with ya. I was just making light of this all. I agree, shooting a deer under a feeder that is packed full of corn is not hunting. I agree. I do it, and will do it again as I like "hunting". Mamma didn't tell me to never call you names behind the keyboard. For that, I am sorry I hurt your feelings. It was a joke. I don't care if your from Cali or Texas or any other place. I too like Cali and agree if it wasn't for some / most of the people in Cali, I would love it. Government puts hunting rules in place due to the fact if they didn't, we would hunt them to extinction. Thats the sad truth. Now pigs on the other hand, pop away!

Now back to my deer farm. Your right, its not the truest form of hunting and yes Ted messed up. He tainted his image of the great alpha male hunter.

Loin cloth.....Not sure if I am ready for that either!:rotfl:

Relax my friend. Its all good. Just havin a little fun with ya.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

Ted should know the games laws of where he is hunting - no excuse. makes me wonder if he is relying on his crew for everything. i used to enjoy his hunting show, but it seems like a big "ad" now. 

as for the "no baiting" guy. opinions are nice, but don't knock whats legal. you have your method of hunting and others have theirs. if its within the law, so be it. :cheers:


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

DEER HUNTING..........SO EASY A CAVEMAN CAN DO IT. YEAH RIGHT!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

for sale, 12 Ted Nugent CD's. Will trade for 16oz of C'Mere Deer and 4 bags of corn


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

24Buds said:


> for sale, 12 Ted Nugent CD's. Will trade for 16oz of C'Mere Deer and 4 bags of corn


 LOL!:rotfl:


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

:rotfl:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Tried to green ya 24buds....but I must spread the wealth blah blah blah....


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Might as well feed the deer in the state of California. Every time ya turn around that place is on fire, just burnin' up the natural food sources.




Would any of the Pot farms be considered food plots ? :rotfl:


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Heck I just wanna see a picture of the deer he shot. I don't care if he gave him a little food to get em.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ted is actually the smart one here.....he knows how much more tender the juvi backstrap is....


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

24Buds said:


> Oh relax. I am not trying to pick a fist fight with ya. I was just making light of this all. I agree, shooting a deer under a feeder that is packed full of corn is not hunting. I agree. I do it, and will do it again as I like "hunting". Mamma didn't tell me to never call you names behind the keyboard. For that, I am sorry I hurt your feelings. It was a joke. I don't care if your from Cali or Texas or any other place. I too like Cali and agree if it wasn't for some / most of the people in Cali, I would love it. Government puts hunting rules in place due to the fact if they didn't, we would hunt them to extinction. Thats the sad truth. Now pigs on the other hand, pop away!
> 
> Now back to my deer farm. Your right, its not the truest form of hunting and yes Ted messed up. He tainted his image of the great alpha male hunter.
> 
> ...


Okay, 24, I just pulled my wadded panties out. We're cool. I'll catch up with you sometime and down some brewskies.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Okay, 24, I just pulled my wadded panties out. We're cool. I'll catch up with you sometime and down some brewskies.


No worries bud. Its always cool. I do like your responses! Its all good fun for me.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Would love to hear your definition of a hunter.


This would have to lead the pack...

Known to the outside as the "Running People", the Tarahumara tribe of the Copper Canyon in Mexico. They call themselves the Raramuri - the light footed - a very apt name as they are famed for their ability to run for days without stopping - for example, they hunt deer by endurance running - not running faster than the beast but by keeping on its trail until it collapses from exhaustion!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> This would have to lead the pack...
> 
> Known to the outside as the "Running People", the Tarahumara tribe of the Copper Canyon in Mexico. They call themselves the Raramuri - the light footed - a very apt name as they are famed for their ability to run for days without stopping - for example, they hunt deer by endurance running - not running faster than the beast but by keeping on its trail until it collapses from exhaustion!


Well that pretty much leaves me and Snort out of the running 

TH


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

fi**** said:


> Ted should know the games laws of where he is hunting - no excuse. makes me wonder if he is relying on his crew for everything


I'm sure he does, and it's a given that such shows employ locals such as outfitters and guides who should be well versed in the game laws.

If you read the actual law shown in post #14, is there anyway that you would have thought that using that product could be twisted to mean "feed"?

It's gotten to the point where in some states you need a team of lawyers, a biologist and an accountant with you at all times to make the call before you pull the trigger.

If you ever think that Texas fishing regs are hard to follow, try wading through the 135 page Washington State fishing regs...

http://wdfw.wa.gov/publications/00957/wdfw00957.pdf

It will guarantee a migraine headache well before you get half way through it, and you still won't know jack because every thing in it is subject to change, and it does often. You have to check the state website daily to keep updated.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Websters dictionary describes hunt as "to pursue for food or in sport, to manage in the search for game, to pursue with the intent to capture, to search out, to drive or chase, etc." and a hunter as "a person who hunts game". It does not restrict the hunter in his method or means. Using food plots or feeders only assists the hunter find game quicker which is not against the law. Hunting to me is not just shooting an animal. I have hunted public land when younger and was considered pretty good at spot and stalk or scout for a good location (stand), be there at the right time and kill deer. Public land is not the safest place to hunt especially with kids. When my son got old enough (around 5) I found a lease and introduced him to hunting. Hunting to me is setting up camp, finding good places to put a stand (rather than sit on the ground), set out feeders, walk the woods, sit around the fire in the evening, talk about the days hunt or past hunts, share knowledge or learn new tricks, being a friend to someone by introducing them to hunting, and the list goes on and on. If you are saying you go out on public land and kill deer and that makes you a better "hunter" then you speak without knowledge of what this sport is ALL about.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

What if you tucked a little C'mere Deer between cheek and gum?

Would they bust you for hunting with baited breath?


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Ted for govenor. 
California are a bunch of tree hugging queers.
They should be hunting illegals instead of worrying about whether someone is feeding deer. What if your stand is by a field plot by a farmer. Is that still feeding deer. You are not the one who planted the crop? Stupid laws, Woody


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> If you read the actual law shown in post #14, is there anyway that you would have thought that using that product could be twisted to mean "feed"?


i was taught that if its in the "gray area" don't do it. its also more than just baiting, he killed an illegal deer. you cannot count on the outfitters to keep you informed on the laws. i have been on a deer hunt, that was in an AR county, and the ranch guide told me to shoot a 10" wide 5 pointer - deer had 3 points on one side, then a big fork on the other. He said it was a management deer. :spineyes:

you could not have said this any better: 


AvianQuest said:


> It's gotten to the point where in some states you need a team of lawyers, a biologist and an accountant with you at all times to make the call before you pull the trigger.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

redduck said:


> Websters dictionary describes hunt as "to pursue for food or in sport, to manage in the search for game, to pursue with the intent to capture, to search out, to drive or chase, etc." and a hunter as "a person who hunts game". It does not restrict the hunter in his method or means. Using food plots or feeders only assists the hunter find game quicker which is not against the law. Hunting to me is not just shooting an animal. I have hunted public land when younger and was considered pretty good at spot and stalk or scout for a good location (stand), be there at the right time and kill deer. Public land is not the safest place to hunt especially with kids. When my son got old enough (around 5) I found a lease and introduced him to hunting. Hunting to me is setting up camp, finding good places to put a stand (rather than sit on the ground), set out feeders, walk the woods, sit around the fire in the evening, talk about the days hunt or past hunts, share knowledge or learn new tricks, being a friend to someone by introducing them to hunting, and the list goes on and on. If you are saying you go out on public land and kill deer and that makes you a better "hunter" then you speak without knowledge of what this sport is ALL about.


I agree with you in part; I too like to go to friends' leases and do all that, even shoot does, but this deer farming and baiting is what is getting the hunting image a black eye in the non-hunters opinion. And, there are a whole lot more of them than those of us who buy hunting licenses. I understand that leases are a necessary evil and nothing can be done about them as 97% of Texas is privately owned. I have seen many threads showing huge bucks congregated like goats at a feeder or on a road that was salted with corn. Anybody, and I mean anybody, can stick a centerfire out of a box blind and hit a motionless target with just the minimal amount of practice. Like it or not, there is very little hunting skill involved. Period. Do I think we should ban feeders and the like? No!
But, be very aware of the image you are projecting to the non-hunting public. Trust me, I get a whole lot more excited killing a nice 8 point at SHNF than if I shot the near-B&C buck I passed up on a buddies lease. And, some of you guys that are belly aching about my opinion, you have no idea about the hunting potential on public land. One thing though, you do have to know about deer and work some.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

who gives a rats arse about how you want to hunt or what you don't like about how other people hunt. If you want to lay in a mud puddle and wait for a pig so you can choke it to death i could care less. If i want to sit in a box blind with 200 pounds of corn all around me while drinking beer and lookin at dirty magazines who cares. I'll do whatever is legal and a few things that ain't. this whole post was suppose to be about uncle ted not about how we all want to hunt. hunt how you want to and if you think it's too easy go chase doves with a sling shot.


----------



## dune2218 (Feb 7, 2010)

my game cameras show big bucks coming in at night ----- so we set snares and the next morning----- put it this way they dont get away.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

slabnabbin said:


> who gives a rats arse about how you want to hunt or what you don't like about how other people hunt. If you want to lay in a mud puddle and wait for a pig so you can choke it to death i could care less. If i want to sit in a box blind with 200 pounds of corn all around me while drinking beer and lookin at dirty magazines who cares. I'll do whatever is legal and a few things that ain't. this whole post was suppose to be about uncle ted not about how we all want to hunt. hunt how you want to and if you think it's too easy go chase doves with a sling shot.


Hmmmm......seems obvious that you care or as you put it: 'gives a rats arse'. LOL


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

interesting views on this thread for sure...

i think "hunting" with modern technolgy weapons such as rifles with high end scopes, high end binos, compound bows with 80% let off, fiber optic sites, carbon arrows, range finders, drop zone rests, handloads, game cams, scent lok, camo, etc etc all gives the hunter advantage over their critters...........












then again, i'll use whatever i can that is legal to fill my freezer and put some horn on the wall....after all, why do i want to leave work to go to work, i'm in it for the fun and the sport, i hunt for the thrill and the kill. each person puts in it what they want, some put more than others and that's perfecly fine because no matter how you define "hunting" the end result is still the same.....a kill. :brew:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea yea yea...

TH


----------

